# Your Soul Villager



## Mini Mario (Mar 23, 2014)

List what your soul villager is. You can find out by finding a villager with the same birthday as yours. Mine is Marina <3

You can find Birthdays here: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/



Spoiler: If you don't have a Soul Villager


----------



## JackoCFC (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks like mine is Chief


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

Apparently drift...I've never heard of that villager in my life until now 0.0


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine's Goldie  .. And she was a starter in my current main town


----------



## Darumy (Mar 23, 2014)

Pretty sure I share a birthday with a gorilla haha @_@

Dodge 9/11, land on gorilla.


Oh, it's Boone actually. I moved him out a while ago 8'D


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

Hmm ok not too bad....He's actually kinda cute and a jock too


----------



## Syd (Mar 23, 2014)

freaking cookie omg i hate this dog


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine is Lionel. Ew.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 23, 2014)

Miranda... who dat?


----------



## Amykins (Mar 23, 2014)

Huh. Mine's Dierdre. Weird.

Oh, well. I'm just happy knowing that my birthday is International Star Wars Day. May the Fourth be with you. <3


----------



## Pixlplume (Mar 23, 2014)

I WOULD RATHER BE *FOREVER ALONE* THAN BE THIS THING'S SOUL VILLAGER.





You know what? It's fine. I'll be this guy's soul villager. It still counts.


----------



## pinkx2 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol... Biskit.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 23, 2014)

Ricky the squirrel


----------



## Kit (Mar 23, 2014)

Graham, ugh


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 23, 2014)

It's me and her, all the way.


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 23, 2014)

Syd said:


> freaking cookie omg i hate this dog



omg u share birthdays with Paul McCartney (june 18th)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yugi Moto said:


> Apparently drift...I've never heard of that villager in my life until now 0.0



October 9th~ That's John Lennon's birthday omg so many beatles birthdays


----------



## twiggy23 (Mar 23, 2014)

Harry, apparently. ewe He's so ugly though ahhh


----------



## french toast (Mar 23, 2014)

Puck. Not the best penguin.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

I think mine is jambette iirc


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 23, 2014)

Clyde.

May 1st.

I hate that fruity ass horse.


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 23, 2014)

bill is my spirit animal


----------



## Bearica (Mar 23, 2014)

None of the villagers share my birthday. ;n;


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine is Poncho. .


----------



## effluo (Mar 23, 2014)

Forever alone... ;__;


----------



## xanisha (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine is Mathilda...I have her in my town lols.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 23, 2014)

ew bunnie
pls no


----------



## Zeo (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine's Ozzie.

I'm least glad he's not derpy-looking like some other villagers are.

D:


----------



## Leopardfire (Mar 23, 2014)

My soul villager is Peggy. I'm a pig. ;.;


----------



## olivetree123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cousteau

aw yea


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine is Biskit
who is biskit even


----------



## ZoeZoe (Mar 23, 2014)

Fauna- 100% accurate


----------



## paperandcloth (Mar 23, 2014)

CUBE!!


----------



## Rozart (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm soulless. TT_TT

At least I'm squashed in between Papi and Moe who are both fabulous. I mean...that's a pretty good consolation, right. 

/sob


----------



## tiffc (Mar 23, 2014)

My soul villager is Blaire. In Japan, her name translates to Silhouette, France is Cachou, and Spain is Azabache.

Apparently, I'm a snooty squirrel on the inside. I channel someone who's home d?cor skills are just okay. "Practice makes perfect" is her picture phrase, so I guess that's my soul motto?


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 23, 2014)

Souless and Forever Alone people don't feel bad! You don't share a birthday with this: 





=w= My soul looks hideous


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 23, 2014)

Apollo. He's my favorite cranky villager, too. He's been in my town since Day 1.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 23, 2014)

Chow. Wat. July 22.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZoeZoe said:


> Fauna- 100% accurate



Happy birthday 2 days in advance


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 23, 2014)

Muffy!  I'm a Valentine's Day child ^^​


----------



## kite (Mar 23, 2014)

I share my birthday with some food named T-Bone.


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine's Jay. Too bad I didn't know this when he was in my town. D:


----------



## xxLollyxx (Mar 23, 2014)

It's Rodeo...eww...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lucy. I don't really like the pigs but Lucy is one of the decent ones, so I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok lets see whos on Oct 29th







no...NO! NOT SATAN! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Blaire.  Could be a lot worse!


----------



## charlyliz (Mar 24, 2014)

Static


----------



## lazuli (Mar 24, 2014)

*not a vvillager but isabelle. (december 20)*


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 24, 2014)

Iggly... *cries*


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lmao. Doc the lazy rabbit.  I guess I better invite him to my town.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 24, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I think mine is jambette iirc



*prayer circle for jake*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*accordin to the list, i also share my birthday with rudy. hes not bad lookin.*


----------



## olivizza (Mar 24, 2014)

Phoebe! She's not bad~


----------



## xCryCry (Mar 24, 2014)

omg so it's me and Rosie. 

so happy one of my dreamies shares my b-day :3


----------



## ItsSarahxo (Mar 24, 2014)

October 1st  I don't have one.


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine is Benedict! He was actually in my town when I started and I didn't realize for a while that we had the same xD
When you have the same birthday as someone in your town, they do your party first and then the villager's.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 24, 2014)

caligulasAquarium said:


> *not a vvillager but isabelle. (december 20)*


*
We share a birthday c:

Creepy thing is, my Birthday is December 20th, Isabelle's birthday, and my name IS Isabelle. *


----------



## Rio_ (Mar 24, 2014)

Nov 4- Mine is Lucky!!! He's one of my all time favourites! I feel so... lucky XD


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 24, 2014)

Chadder!?!
Oh this game hates me lol


----------



## estypest (Mar 24, 2014)

Vesta.. not bad, not bad


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 24, 2014)

LostNoob said:


> Chadder!?!
> Oh this game hates me lol



What's wrong with Chadder? ;-;


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 24, 2014)

buck.. xS


----------



## catrina (Mar 24, 2014)

olivia

.. D:


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

I definitely have the best.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 24, 2014)

Tangy & Vesta mainly


----------



## tylarlar (Mar 24, 2014)

Wolfgang. I guess that's kind of cool?


----------



## Cory (Mar 24, 2014)

Big Top.
Hmmm, not too bad.


----------



## ellemacc (Mar 24, 2014)

I got Sprinkle.
meh


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 24, 2014)

Is this thread still a thing? Wow...


----------



## Hella (Mar 24, 2014)

Elvis. Cranky lion king. Yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## Ankhes (Mar 24, 2014)

Uh...mine's a crazy old rabbit.  Doc.  

Lol!


----------



## vintage-rabbit (Mar 24, 2014)

ugh,, kevin


----------



## Andelsky (Mar 30, 2014)

Mines Ricky. Ironically I love him too XD


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Samson


----------



## Nim (Mar 30, 2014)

Pancetti...


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2014)

Kyle:3


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 30, 2014)

Rolf


----------



## Titi (Mar 30, 2014)

B..B...Beardo? Oh my goodness, he's very scary and doesn't seem like me at all.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 30, 2014)

Diana!


----------



## Marii (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Delsin (Mar 30, 2014)

Mine is goose :3 never had him before :/ lol thanks for the link!


----------



## loreiid (Jan 19, 2015)

Anchovy! (Art is by acnl-nitpick)


----------



## DCB (Jan 19, 2015)

Maple


----------



## Rasha (Jan 19, 2015)

pompom. she's adorable and actually looks like me XP


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2015)

I got Graham. 

He's alright. He's geeky, like me. xD


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 19, 2015)

Mine is Bob. NEW YEARS BABIES FTW


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 19, 2015)

Diana. Meh.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

Cobb.
http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...fficial.png/revision/latest?cb=20130721181251
Ha! GRAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 19, 2015)

Drift... Quite cute for a frog


----------



## daiyuflower (Jan 19, 2015)

Mine is Jay the bird >_<  I'm so not a jock, haha!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Jan 19, 2015)

Marshal:

I swear he is like my boyfriend... I talk to him that much XD he is always crushing on me, calling me cute and being all nice and kind. He lives coming round my house. I push him into the Kitchen and pretend to give him a cup of tea (lol) i play hide and seek with him and lots of other stuff.... i cried for hours when i found out he had moved :'(

I will miss you, my baby!


----------



## Burumun (Jan 19, 2015)

Skye's mine. She's such a cutie, and I love the normal personality (although not 100% sure it fits).


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 19, 2015)

Mira! She's my favorite villager, so this is perfect!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

Axel


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 19, 2015)

Bud <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 19, 2015)

Lobo. Couldn't have asked for much better, I love wolves. <3


----------



## shannenenen (Jan 19, 2015)

Mine is Aurora!!!! I don't even need to look at the list, I had her in Wild World when I was 10 and she has been my favorite villager for as long as I can remember <3


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mine's Margie!


----------



## FlaaffyTaaffy (Jan 19, 2015)

Mine is Pango. She was my best friend in one of my WW towns!


----------



## Animefan4ev3r (Jan 19, 2015)

My is Deli Monkey


----------



## vbunny (Jan 19, 2015)

Tex. I am literally a penguin.


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 22, 2015)

None of the villagers have my birthday. :c My birthday is in between Lobo's and Bam's.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 22, 2015)

Mine is Butch! I do not accept that ;w; I choose Vesta instead xD


----------



## Icewolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Coco... :x


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

Erik.. yeah don't judge but he was always one I made sure to have


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 22, 2015)

Wart Jr. Omg... I'd rather be forever alone.


----------



## Foxxie (Jan 22, 2015)

Agnes


----------



## Mayor Em (Jan 22, 2015)

Mine is the wonderful Lily.
And I'm trying to find her before our birthday next month so we can celebrate together.
She is one of my absolute favorite animal villagers.


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 22, 2015)

BonBon


----------



## Candy_Rose (Jan 22, 2015)

Rooney.   Yikes, I've never seen him in game before, but he looks scary!!


----------



## Cynder drag (Jan 22, 2015)

Ew, I have Charlise.


----------



## Telepathy (Jan 22, 2015)

Of course mine would be Walt Jr.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 22, 2015)

Gloria bleh
my true Soul villager is tangy


----------



## Exxiilem (Jan 22, 2015)

Rooney is mine. I have never heard of him/her. I am much too lazy to look it up as well. Maybe in a minute, but not right this second.


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 22, 2015)

Mine is Peanut, but my two favourite villagers are so close >.< Walker is two days away, and Zell is the day before ahhhh!


----------



## PurpleLutari (Jan 22, 2015)

Mine is Sylvia! o:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't have one.
Everyday except one out of July.
Villagers have birthdays EVERY day of July,
except on my birthday. Lol.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 23, 2015)

Hamlet and Tom Nook both share my birthday, we can have a rager with those two....


----------



## Cloudee (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks like mine is Astrid... I don't know if anyone likes Doctor Who on this site (probably not), but if you get that refrence, kudos to you for knowing.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 23, 2015)

Cally the squirrel who decided to put her house infront of mine. I couldn't see my door -.-


----------



## kasane (Jan 23, 2015)

Shari.

...

:I

kay


----------



## Milleram (Jan 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I don't have one.
> Everyday except one out of July.
> Villagers have birthdays EVERY day of July,
> except on my birthday. Lol.



I'm guessing your birthday is July 12th? Same with me. At least we have each other though, so we're not really forever alone, lol.


----------



## kageyama (Jan 23, 2015)

Mine is Doc! And he's my favorite!!


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 23, 2015)

My birthday is April 18. I don't share a birthday with anyone. 

Pietro's birthday is April 19. I like him. He can be my birthday buddy.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 23, 2015)

My villager soul mate is Puddles. She's pretty cute so that works for me. I've never had her in my towns.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks like mine is Peggy ,


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 23, 2015)

Peaches


----------



## LeAckerman (Jan 23, 2015)

Midge. c:


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 23, 2015)

Lucy.

Meh, could be much, much worse.


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 23, 2015)

Chadder, which is actually pretty funny cause I have a cheese fobia. >.< Well, it's a fobia but also an obsession.. Anyway, it's creepy that cheese shares my birthday.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 23, 2015)

Mine is Anabelle. Not a fan of the anteaters, but whatevs, she's okay I guess (rather her than Olaf, lol).


----------



## Verotten (Jan 23, 2015)

Hehe cool, I've been making a point of collecting soul villagers/birthday twins. Mine's Tangy, but I haven't scooped her up yet. :B

My late mum's is Diana (got) and dad's is Lucky (got). Pretty happy with all those soul villagers. 

My partner's is Pinky though, won't be getting her because he took one look and disowned her lmao. :X


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 23, 2015)

Mallary. Not bad but eh.
If I go by my height, then Punchy is my soul animal since his birthday matches my height xD HES also my favorite villager ever so Yeah, go away Mallary.


----------



## Pixles (Jan 23, 2015)

Born2BWild said:


> Lucy.
> 
> Meh, could be much, much worse.



The same as me! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2015)

amye.miller said:


> I'm guessing your birthday is July 12th? Same with me. At least we have each other though, so we're not really forever alone, lol.



Lol, nope. We're birthday buddies. 
I've never met anyone else with the same birthday as mine.


----------



## Milleram (Jan 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Lol, nope. We're birthday buddies.
> I've never met anyone else with the same birthday as mine.



Growing up I never knew anyone else with the same birthday as me, but then when I started teacher's college, there were like 3 other girls in my class born on July 12th.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 23, 2015)

I got Freya. Uff da, С Днем Рождения, comrade


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2015)

amye.miller said:


> Growing up I never knew anyone else with the same birthday as me, but then when I started teacher's college, there were like 3 other girls in my class born on July 12th.



That's cool! The closest I met, was someone's birthday was on the same date, but in June instead.
At least, now I know someone has the same birthday as me. Although, that would be pretty interesting and weird, 
if I was the only one born on July 12th...


----------



## Karminny (Jan 23, 2015)

Flo


----------



## CrimzonLogic (Jan 23, 2015)

Mine is Lolly. I have her in my town. :3


----------

